# Some (ok-several) pictures of Brinkley



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Some pictures of my baby. I was trying to let his hair grow....so I thought I would take some pictures and see what I think about it. I think he is getting ready to get it buzzed off again. I think his coat is just too "fluffy" for a longer coat.








Anyway, I thought some of these were cute, even though he was not thrilled with the whole camera thing tonight.







He never is.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

He is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

TWO more...









Too bad Joe made it so easy to post in threads with that upgrade!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

He is one handsome guy


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 25 2005, 10:23 PM
> *TWO more...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HE is smiling!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is really a cute-pie!! He looks like he has a great personality. I see that sparkle in his eyes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a handsome littleman


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Brinkley looks SO MUCH like Jacky!!! It is so funny! What an adorable beautiful pup. He looks so loving and sweet









And also... can I be reminded of Brinkley's weight and length? I just figured out why he reminds me of Jack so much -- it's because he looks kind of longer than a lot of Malts... Jack is about two inches longer than he is tall, which makes him look very distinct! AND ADORABLE!!







Maybe that's why Brink looks like him? Hm...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Sep 25 2005, 11:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah...Brink is about 9 inches tall (measured from one of his front legs-up) and about 16 inches long (from base of neck to base of tail). Give or take a little of course for wiggling purposes. When I see the "square" malts, I realize how long he is, but until then, I don't think about it.

I think Jack is adorable too.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I love the 3rd pic down of him sitting in his bed - so cute!!

I love seeing the pics too - it's a really nice feature and we all love showing off our furballs!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Brinkley is so handsome, he is so gorgeous! I love is hair, looks great


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWW look at the Brinkster with his comb over. Such a doll.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I just love seeing current pictures of all the fur babies! It's like getting a visit from them and I am remiss in not posting pictures of Pico but I haven't upgraded yet (and I will, I will) because I spend so much time in front of my computer working and keeping it virus and spyware free that it's easy to procrastinate doing anything else.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Sep 26 2005, 09:35 AM
> *AWWW look at the Brinkster with his comb over.  Such a doll.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103478*


[/QUOTE]


LOL-it does kinda look like a comb-over!







I had to go back and look!









I put his hair in a small top knot last night...
Hubby came in and called him a "sissy"...








I thought it looked cute...but didn't really "fit" him!
I NEED A GIRL!!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh how cute


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Brinkley is so adorable!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

AWWW HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS WISE LIKE HE HAS A OLD SOUL VERY SWEET PIXS


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Sep 26 2005, 01:17 PM
> *AWWW HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS WISE LIKE HE HAS A OLD SOUL VERY SWEET PIXS
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103547*


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, hubby said he looked like a little old man...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG! Brink is too cute!














He reminds me a little of Tic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Well I know why I just love Brink so much! Jack is a big boy too, which is just MORE TO LOVE!!







(Jack is now 9 pounds and 9 inches tall, and 12 inches long


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How adorable!!!


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

Hes so cute!!!!!!!
rylee has the same bed!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 25 2005, 10:23 PM
> *TWO more...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Don't you think he is smiling in the picture on the left ?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Brink is adorable!







Ruby doesn't like the camera either...runs away like her life is about to end!







Don't know why but it makes it very hard to get a good picture of her!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 26 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Brink is adorable!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kayde is like that too! Most of the time, I can't get a good picture of her to save my life! I've been lucky lately though!

BTW tlunn, Brinkley is really cute







! How old is he?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riley's Mom_@Sep 26 2005, 09:07 PM
> *BTW tlunn, Brinkley is really cute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


He is a year and half...
Thanks...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww! he has the same hair as buttercup. her ears are a little longer right now, though. i like the first pic, he looks like he's saying "hmmmph. enough with all this picture taking crap...where's my cookie?"









cutie patootie









ann marie and the "cutie patootie-ette" buttercup


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

he sure is a cutie


----------

